# New Kahr P380 Owner...



## Scoobie

Just ordered a P380 with the CT laser to replace my less than a month old Sig P238 w/ laser... that I will now have to sell. I prefer the smoother double action of the Kahr and the grip activation laser as well as not having to deal with the safety. 

I am aware of the recommended break-in of the Kahr and would like some recommendations for firing range ammo in bulk... as well as defensive ammo that is known to work well with the P380. Also looking at recommendations for an inside waist-band holster that can also fit in my front pocket.

Thanks!


----------



## Otis

Congrats on your new purchase. I love my P380 and carry it every day when the weather is warm as a BUG.

I think your holster request is a challenge. Kind of hard to find a good holster that will do the double duty you are expecting. I carry mine either in a Tommy Theis horsehide IWB holster (Theisholsters.com | Home | Custom IWB Holsters) or a Mika Pocket Holster (Mika's Pocket Holsters - Custom Made Pocket Holsters, Waistband Holsters, Vest Holsters, Tactical Pocket Mirrors And Much More.). Both are great holsters that work well for me. The Theis can be worn either at the 4:00 position or in the appendix carry position quite comfortably. The Mika is an ugly duck, but it holds the handgun very securely and what I like best, is that the presentation of the grips and the draw are unparalleled in any thing else I've used. (believe me, I've tried a lot, have a box full to show you!) Both of these companies are one man shows that excel in customer service and satisfaction. Right now, they are quoting about a two to four week turn around.

Break in may be smooth or frustrating for you. My P380 took about 450-500 rounds before I was comfortable carrying. Lots of fail to feed issues and wouldn't always go into battery. Now the the kinks are worked out, I have yet to have a failure. Seems to be a very ammo sensitive gun. You'll need to find the right one for your particular gun. On the other hand, my PM9 ran well right out of the box, have had not one issue with it. Your experience may vary, but trust me, the possible agony will be worth the effort. I love both my Kahr's!

For range/target ammo, I've had good luck with the WWB semi wadcutters. Feed well and are relatively inexpensive (380 ammo ain't cheap!) Defensive ammo, I've had varying luck with. Tried Fiocchi HP's with no luck, also had issues with Speer Gold Dots. Have had good results with the Hornady FTX and Winchester PDX1 rounds. Am getting a few boxes of Winchester Ranger T HP's to try.

I've also put the rubber style Talon Grips on both the Kahr's. These really give me a better grip on the guns, wet or dry conditions. I have the skateboard sandpaper version on one of my Glocks, but sandpaper is a little too coarse for my liking for carrying on the waist. Tends to chew up any fabric it comes in contact with!

Hope you enjoy your new handgun! It should serve you well.

Be safe.


----------



## Scoobie

Thanks for all the info... I was beginning to think no one visited the forum, although there have been 60+ views before your reply. Of course I have had time to do quite a bit of research since I posted this thread.

I ended up with a couple of the Remora holsters (one pocket and one tuckable) for carrying when at work or casual dressed. The non-tuckable version is very well respected for IWB and pocket, interchangeably. I got a Pistol Wear PT-ONE for jogging. For defense I was using the Critical Defense FTX in my Sig P238 and will continue using it in the P380. For target rounds I have the Sellier and Bellot, which has been used with good success in the P380... and can be purchased for $12/box shipped.

Grip wise... the verdict is still out, but I definitely want something with rubber. I have rubber grips on my Sig P238 and love them, although they are bit thick. I am looking at the Qwikgrip... and the Talon grip looks interesting as well. I had not looked at the Talon before now, so that is definitely an option to consider. I could get both as cheap as they are and use the one I like the best.


----------



## kahrhauler

I bought a kahr380 yesterday , the mic holster fit that I have on keltecs.. I have 2 mic's and need couple more. Kahr will not do good yet. Maybe another 400 rounds thru it.


----------



## wilburfan

I have the Kahr .380. Gave me fits! After the 200 round break in period it went back to Kahr twice for all the issues Otis mentioned. It now feeds everything I put in it. I found that the inside portion of the slide release was too long and would drag and mark the bullet of round comimg up to feed from the magazine. A few file strokes sloved the problem. You can tell if this is occuring by inserting a loaded magazine, with the slide off but with the slide stop in. You can see if the bullet is moving the release. It should'nt. I've tried several holsters for the Kahr. I recommend the Galco IWB. The belt clip is arched and fits over or under a belt better than any other belt clip. Galco pocket holsters are also great. The Don Hume JIT is the best belt holster I've tried. There is a IWB holster with no clip and is touted to work in the pocket too. I saw it demoed on line. It was the Remora that Scobbie recommended. Ammo, I find the the FXT and Power Ball are the best. Corbon looks good to. The Wincherter Ranger and other Winchester HP rounds look great but are very open and they gave me the worst problems with feeding until I fixed my Kahr. Now I carry it everyday. Going to add the night sights for a better sight picture. Good luck.


----------



## kahrhauler

new kahr380 running 99% after just 100 Rnds. I polished the outside of the barrel, looks great! 

Rounded off slide lock a little on top and bottom rear and polished with 3 layers of Cratex..

will be sending slide to CCR.. for plating.


----------



## Ricky59

I bought a used P380..100% dependable ..
Right away ..the other owner broke it in for me ..
Its quite a pocket carry ..


----------



## Glenn-SC

I have both a P238 (bought new) and a P380 (bought used) and like them both.
Both have 50 rounds of various ammo through them and both are flawless.

I would have no worries about carrying either.


----------



## Haas

Scoobie said:


> Just ordered a P380 with the CT laser to replace my less than a month old Sig P238 w/ laser... that I will now have to sell. I prefer the smoother double action of the Kahr and the grip activation laser as well as not having to deal with the safety.
> 
> I am aware of the recommended break-in of the Kahr and would like some recommendations for firing range ammo in bulk... as well as defensive ammo that is known to work well with the P380. Also looking at recommendations for an inside waist-band holster that can also fit in my front pocket.
> 
> Thanks!


Is that p238 an equinox? If so, what do you want for it? I might be interested.


----------



## halfmoonclip

Had a love-hate relationship with my P380. Loved the sights and the trigger, but it would fail to extract every now and again, making me very uneasy about carrying it.

I see this is an old thread, but I'd still consider a new P380 with some positive feedback here. For now I'm back to the LCP; it doesn't have the great sights or trigger, but the damn thing goes bang each and every time you ask it to.
Moo


----------



## Steve S

halfmoonclip said:


> Had a love-hate relationship with my P380. Loved the sights and the trigger, but it would fail to extract every now and again, making me very uneasy about carrying it.
> 
> I see this is an old thread, but I'd still consider a new P380 with some positive feedback here. For now I'm back to the LCP; it doesn't have the great sights or trigger, but the damn thing goes bang each and every time you ask it to.
> Moo


My P380 is very picky when it comes to certain brands of target and defense ammo. I spent a lot of money finding the ammo that would not jam, etc. I can't say I feel 100% confident carrying this P380. However, my LCP doesn't care what kind of .380 ammo I use. The
P380 is easy on the finger at the range even with 100 to 150 rounds. My finger does hurt after shooting 50 rounds with the LCP. For right now the LCP is my carry weapon. I also have a CT laser on both which I really like.


----------

